

Show HN: ColorAyz – a small webapp for grayscale images colorization - asafdav2
http://colorayz.herokuapp.com

======
asafdav2
the code is kind of a mess, but here it is, if anyone's interested -
[https://github.com/asafdav2/colorayz](https://github.com/asafdav2/colorayz)

